# Phoenix Sound



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Been trying to contact Phoenix (sound system) company all week via Email and V mail to no avail. The web site is still up so I assume still active business. Hope not effected by COVID. Has anyone been in contact and how long ago? Thank You. Nick jr.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They have had issues getting product out in the last several months. However in the last month supply has been much better. We now have a pile of P8's


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your response, I will call you later today.


----------

